# Weekly Competition 2021-13



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U2 F R F' U2 R U R' U' R
*2. *R' U' R U' R' U2 F U2 R2 F' U2
*3. *U F' U' R' U R' U F' U' F U'
*4. *U R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' F2
*5. *U F R2 U' F' R' U2 R' F' R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 F R' F D2 R' D F B2 R F U D B2 L2 U' R2
*2. *L2 U2 B D2 B R2 F L2 F' R F2 D2 F L' U' R B' R'
*3. *B' L2 R2 F' R2 B L2 F2 U2 L' F2 U' B' L' U L2 D' L' B R2
*4. *F R F2 B' U L F' B R' B U R2 U D F2 D F'
*5. *B2 L U R2 F' R D' B2 U2 F U2 L F2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B D' U2 B2 R' D2 B2 R B2 R U2 R2 F L U R' B R' U' R Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 L F2 D' F2 U' Fw2 R' D2 Rw2 F2 Fw B' U' B Rw' Fw D B Uw2 Rw' R' L2
*2. *D' R2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 B D U2 R' F' R B' R' B2 Uw2 R2 B' Uw2 B' D U' Rw2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 Rw' D2 L2 F' D' Rw' Fw' Uw' F U2 Rw D'
*3. *B' D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F L2 D' F R L U F R2 F2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 L2 F2 R' U L' B2 U' Fw' U' B' L2 D Rw Uw' Rw2 R U Fw' Uw R2
*4. *B D' R F2 L2 D L2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' U R2 D2 L D' R2 Uw2 L F2 Rw2 F2 B' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F Rw2 R2 F Uw L F2 B2 Uw' Rw' Fw' U2 Rw' Fw Rw' L F
*5. *R' F' D2 F2 L U2 L' B2 D2 B2 R L2 D2 F' D' U2 B R' U R' Fw2 Uw2 D' B2 Rw2 L2 D' R D' L Uw2 L Uw2 Fw L D U L2 D' Rw' Fw B' D2 Rw' Fw R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 Lw' B Fw2 L U' Lw2 D2 B' L Fw L2 U2 Fw2 Bw' Rw' D' Uw2 F Bw R Lw F' Uw F' Fw' B U2 Bw2 Uw F' Dw Fw2 D' Rw' Dw Bw U Rw' Fw Uw' L Dw D B D' Fw2 Bw L' R F U R Rw D Bw Rw Lw' Bw' R
*2. *Fw2 Bw Uw' R Lw2 U' Fw2 Uw U Lw2 U2 D2 Dw F' Bw2 D' B U2 Dw' Bw2 F' Fw Dw Uw Bw' Lw Bw' R' F L F Rw' Dw' Lw Dw2 D2 Rw Fw Dw2 Lw' L Fw' Lw' U D Fw' Bw2 L' F2 U B F Uw Rw' F' L' Rw2 F R2 L'
*3. *L2 B Uw R2 Dw2 Bw Dw' B2 Fw2 Bw F2 Dw' Uw Fw' Rw' L Uw' D2 F Dw2 Fw F2 U F2 L D2 Rw2 F' Dw F2 D' U' Fw B2 R' L U2 F B' Rw' R Fw' D2 U' F2 R' Bw' Dw' U2 Rw2 Lw2 B' F Rw2 D Dw Fw2 F' D U2
*4. *Fw' R Uw Dw2 U' Bw2 F B2 Dw' Bw' R' Lw Bw' U L2 F' Rw2 Fw' D Dw Rw' F2 U2 B2 U' Fw L' Fw U' L2 Dw U' Uw2 F' Dw U2 Fw Bw2 D Bw' F' U Fw' Bw' L2 D U Rw' B' Uw' Fw' F' U L Rw R2 U' Bw Dw2 D2
*5. *F2 B R' Rw' Uw' Dw' B Uw' D2 Dw2 Rw B L' Lw' F' U' Dw Fw U' B Lw2 Dw' U Bw R2 B F' U' B L2 D2 R Uw2 F' R2 Fw Dw2 F' Uw2 Rw' Uw' U' Rw Dw Rw' B F D' Fw2 Rw F' B' Uw Lw Uw2 L' Bw Fw2 B2 Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Lw L Bw2 B 3Fw' L F2 R' 3Uw' Rw' Bw' Fw 3Fw2 3Uw' Bw Dw2 F2 3Uw' Rw2 B' Lw' Bw' 3Uw' 3Fw' Bw2 U Bw2 D' 3Uw 3Fw' D2 3Fw L' Fw' 3Fw 3Uw2 L Dw B' D' Bw' 3Fw 3Rw2 R Dw 3Rw' Uw F' D' 3Rw R' Uw' R' Rw L2 D2 F2 Rw' D' 3Uw2 U R Bw F' 3Uw Bw2 B R U F2 Dw2 3Uw' F D2 F2 3Uw2 F Rw2 Fw 3Fw'
*2. *F' Dw2 L' Uw Fw2 Dw Lw Fw' Rw' Fw2 R' Uw2 Lw2 Dw' R' 3Rw2 F2 3Uw2 Uw2 F 3Fw2 Rw Lw2 D L2 B Lw2 B2 Bw Lw2 D2 Dw2 L Lw' 3Uw' Bw' D2 3Uw' Lw2 3Rw Dw2 Rw' Fw2 3Fw' Rw' Dw' D F Lw U' D' Lw2 F2 R2 Uw2 Bw' D' Fw Rw2 Bw' Rw2 F Uw2 R' B' 3Uw D2 Dw2 F Bw' 3Fw' U2 D' B2 R F' D' Fw2 Rw 3Fw'
*3. *Rw B' U 3Rw' 3Uw R2 Lw F2 Fw' Dw Rw' Bw' 3Uw' Rw' Fw Rw2 F' B' Uw2 R2 L D2 Fw2 L' Lw2 U 3Rw2 Rw2 L Fw 3Uw2 Rw' Dw Fw' L' Fw' Dw2 3Uw2 F Dw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw' Dw2 R' 3Fw2 Uw' B2 3Uw2 Dw2 D U Lw Rw2 D B 3Fw R Uw 3Rw Uw' L' Fw Rw' 3Fw Uw' 3Fw L2 3Uw' R' Fw U' 3Fw2 Fw' Lw' Dw' F2 L' Uw2 Rw
*4. *F' Lw2 U2 R Lw' F' Bw' R2 3Rw' L' 3Fw 3Rw2 L2 3Fw R Lw' Rw L F2 3Uw Rw B2 Fw Dw F2 Dw Uw L' Dw' L' 3Fw Dw' Uw2 Rw' R' L D Rw' Dw Lw Bw' B' 3Fw L2 U Dw' F2 Fw L' R B2 Dw' Lw' 3Uw' U' F' Bw' Dw' Fw2 D' Lw2 3Fw' D' B2 3Uw D' Uw2 F Fw2 D2 Dw 3Uw 3Rw' Fw' Rw' 3Rw Uw2 Lw2 Bw 3Uw'
*5. *R' 3Fw D Bw Uw F' Lw' B Lw' 3Fw' Rw2 Bw2 3Uw2 Fw 3Rw Uw2 D Dw2 U2 R 3Rw' Bw2 B D Dw2 Rw2 L' Lw2 3Fw2 D2 Lw2 L' Fw2 3Uw F' L' F 3Fw2 R' Rw' U B' Uw' Fw' Dw2 F' 3Rw2 Fw D' B 3Fw2 Rw D2 Fw' Uw2 Dw L' B' Rw' U' B' U Lw2 Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw Fw L R' U' F' 3Fw2 3Rw2 U 3Rw' F Fw' Uw' U' R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *Dw' 3Rw' Lw' R2 3Bw2 Bw 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw Fw F D R2 Rw2 B2 3Bw2 Rw' Dw' 3Uw 3Fw 3Lw' Lw' Uw Lw 3Uw' Dw Lw' 3Lw' R' Uw2 Rw' 3Uw Bw' Rw Dw U' L2 Bw' 3Uw2 L' 3Fw Uw 3Fw F 3Dw2 L2 Dw' 3Dw2 Rw2 3Bw' Rw' D2 Fw R' Bw' 3Bw D2 Fw2 3Dw Fw2 Dw' U2 R' Fw' 3Fw B U2 R' 3Lw2 Fw' F B' D2 R' 3Rw Uw2 Fw2 3Dw Fw2 3Fw 3Bw U' R' B' Lw 3Fw2 L2 Fw R Fw' 3Fw2 3Uw 3Dw2 B D' 3Uw2 3Dw' Rw2 F' Lw'
*2. *Rw2 3Uw U L' 3Fw Bw2 R B L B F Lw' Bw' 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Fw F2 R2 3Lw 3Bw2 B' D 3Uw' U2 Dw L' 3Rw2 3Lw2 Rw' D2 Bw' R 3Dw B 3Dw' 3Uw' U2 R' Rw Lw' Uw' 3Lw' 3Fw' L' B' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Dw' B' Fw 3Lw B' R Uw' R' L U Fw' Dw' F2 Fw Uw Dw 3Lw' Rw' R F' R2 D' 3Rw B' 3Fw' 3Uw' Dw D' Bw' 3Bw B 3Rw Bw' 3Fw2 U Bw' Uw 3Lw' B2 3Rw Rw' Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw' L' 3Fw2 Rw B' U D' Fw D B2
*3. *L Uw2 3Lw2 3Fw' U' 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Dw' Lw2 U Bw B Lw F' Uw' R2 3Bw 3Rw2 3Dw' Dw2 U2 3Uw Bw Fw 3Rw' Uw2 R' Rw 3Lw' B 3Lw' R' Bw' 3Bw2 Fw2 3Lw' L Uw R' F Uw 3Dw2 Dw2 3Bw2 D' Dw2 F2 3Fw' Rw2 3Dw2 3Rw' 3Uw 3Lw2 R2 Fw' Dw' Fw2 L' Bw' Lw' Dw2 R' F' R2 Lw2 3Fw' D 3Uw' 3Lw' R' L2 Bw2 3Fw' U Bw 3Bw2 D2 L R U' Dw B' Rw2 Bw2 L2 Rw R 3Uw' F2 3Dw 3Bw 3Lw' Lw 3Bw2 3Lw' 3Rw' Dw 3Fw2 3Rw2 R2
*4. *F' 3Dw' Dw' Bw' Uw' 3Uw Dw' 3Rw Lw' 3Bw2 3Rw 3Dw2 D2 Rw2 L2 D2 Lw' 3Bw2 Lw2 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Dw U' 3Fw2 B' U 3Fw L' Rw 3Bw2 Uw2 F2 U2 D' B Fw' Uw Lw2 3Uw' Lw 3Bw2 3Dw2 B2 Fw 3Fw 3Uw B' Uw' B 3Rw B' D Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw' 3Lw' 3Fw' 3Bw Lw2 Uw Fw' Rw2 3Dw' L' Bw L' R2 3Dw2 Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw' R2 Dw2 3Rw' Dw2 3Rw 3Uw' U2 L Uw 3Fw' U 3Lw2 3Bw U2 F Dw2 B' Dw R' Uw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Dw' Bw Dw' R
*5. *3Fw Bw2 Uw' F' Dw2 B Rw2 F R2 3Bw2 Uw2 F U2 B Dw' 3Uw 3Dw' 3Rw' B Bw' Rw' L 3Lw F2 Lw D U F L' 3Dw Bw L F' 3Rw' D2 3Bw' F' Dw' D2 Bw' Rw F' Uw' 3Uw' D2 U' L2 Fw' 3Bw2 Lw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 B2 Lw2 3Rw B' L Dw L2 3Uw2 Lw Rw 3Fw F R' B2 Bw D' Rw' B Fw2 D Lw2 3Uw Fw 3Rw 3Fw2 Dw U R2 3Dw 3Fw Fw Rw' 3Fw' Dw2 U' 3Fw' Uw2 L D 3Uw' L Uw' D' 3Dw2 3Fw2 U' L2 Fw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F U' F R U R' F2 U' F U'
*2. *U' R' F R2 U2 R2 U R' F R2 U2
*3. *R' U' F' U2 R U' R U R' F R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D' F B D2 F2 D B2 R D2 L' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 D Rw2 Uw
*2. *D2 U B2 L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F' L D' U2 F' D2 L' B' D R2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *U2 F' R' B' L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R D2 B' L2 D2 B F' Rw2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L' D2 L U2 L B2 L F2 D B2 F' L B D F' R2 B' R Uw2 R Uw2 U2 Fw2 B2 L2 U' Fw2 D R' U2 F2 Fw' L' B R2 Fw R' Uw' B' Rw' U' Fw2 Uw2 x y
*2. *B' D L' F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L F2 L' U' R2 D2 R2 Fw2 U' R2 U' Rw2 L' Fw2 D' R Fw2 Uw2 L U Fw' F' L' U' Rw B' D2 Fw' Uw' U2 R F2 x y
*3. *D2 F' B' L2 U2 R2 L2 F R2 F' R2 B' L' D' R U' D2 R B R' D2 Fw2 R D Rw2 L D2 Fw2 R Fw2 D' Rw2 D' Fw F D2 F2 U Rw' F2 Uw' Rw U Fw' Rw' L2 x2 y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Lw' B2 R2 L2 D2 Bw' F Lw L Fw2 U' Dw2 Bw' Fw' Uw' L R' Lw2 U2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 B Dw2 F' Dw2 L2 F' D' Dw2 Uw' Rw' U Dw' Fw2 Bw' L2 Uw Lw2 Fw' B U2 L Dw2 B' Rw' Lw' L' F' U R2 Bw Uw Bw' Fw2 B F2 Dw 3Rw'
*2. *Bw Fw2 Uw2 U D2 Fw Dw Lw' Uw2 Lw' D2 Lw R' F R2 Lw' F2 D2 Lw' Dw' Lw2 Dw Lw B U Lw R2 Dw' L' Dw2 R2 Fw' B2 L2 Rw B2 R D F R Dw' Lw2 B' Fw Uw' D Bw B Lw Dw B' Lw Fw B' D2 Dw L Rw2 U' B' 3Rw' 3Uw'
*3. *D Fw U' R' Lw2 D2 Uw U' Bw' Fw Uw Fw2 D' R' U2 Fw Dw D2 Fw' B Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 U Lw' U2 F' Bw D U Uw' B Lw Dw Bw2 F R2 Rw' Lw D' Bw2 Rw L' Fw B U2 D2 Bw Rw' Fw Bw' U' Rw' B Lw L' F' R' Fw2 3Fw' 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' 3Uw' F Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw B2 R2 B Fw' L' D' U2 3Fw' D' Rw2 Dw B' Dw2 F' Lw 3Rw Dw2 Rw2 B2 3Uw Dw2 D' 3Fw Lw' B' Bw' 3Fw Rw 3Uw2 U2 Rw' 3Rw U' Uw2 3Uw2 Dw2 F2 L2 3Fw2 Bw2 Dw' 3Fw' R2 3Uw D' R' U' Fw' Dw2 U D 3Fw L' U' Lw2 Uw D' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Bw2 D2 3Fw2 Bw2 3Rw' R2 D' Rw' 3Fw' F2 Lw2 Dw' F U Bw' x2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw2 3Dw' B 3Dw2 Fw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw' B L D 3Bw2 Fw U Dw 3Fw 3Uw2 Uw Dw 3Fw2 B' Bw' U2 Rw2 U Bw2 3Bw' Rw' Lw' Dw F' Rw' R' Lw2 B2 Bw 3Bw2 Dw' 3Lw D' 3Fw2 R' 3Bw2 Fw' Uw Lw' 3Lw' 3Uw' B2 R' 3Fw 3Lw2 3Rw2 Lw' 3Uw2 F Fw2 D' F2 L 3Lw2 Dw2 Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Bw' R2 D' 3Lw L2 3Rw R Lw2 Fw Rw2 3Bw' Uw' D' 3Fw2 Bw D' Dw 3Fw' U2 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Fw Uw' Fw 3Uw' F 3Lw' 3Bw2 Bw' R F2 Rw' D2 R' x2 y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U2 R U2 L' B F D2 F2 Rw Uw'
*2. *L B L2 D2 L' B' U2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U' F Rw' Uw
*3. *F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 R F' L F2 L2 D L' U R' U Rw' Uw'
*4. *F B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D L' B2 D F' U B F' R U' B2 U Fw' Uw2
*5. *U F2 B' R' D F2 L' F2 L' U L' D2 F B2 L2 U2 D2 Rw'
*6. *B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F R2 U R' D2 F' D2 B' L2 B D' U Rw Uw'
*7. *U L' D2 L F2 D2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 R' D2 U F' L' B D2 Fw' Uw
*8. *R' D' B' R2 U2 R F2 L B2 L' U2 R' F' D2 F D B' U' L' D Rw2 Uw2
*9. *F2 R' F' U' R F2 B2 U B F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 R L Fw
*10. *F' L2 D' B U R' L2 D' F' U' D F2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D' B R2 Fw Uw
*11. *F' U' F' B2 D' L U' R' B U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 U' F Rw2 Uw
*12. *D2 B' U R2 F2 D U L2 U2 R2 B' U L U L' F D2 L B Rw2 Uw2
*13. *F2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 F L2 R2 U' L' D' R' F R' U B' D2 B' D' Fw'
*14. *R F' U B D F2 U' D2 F2 B U2 D2 F R2 U2 B' L' U F R Fw' Uw2
*15. *B L' F' L' B' L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U L D U' R F R2 Uw
*16. *U2 R' F2 L2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 F2 U' B' D' L' R' F' R U B' Rw' Uw2
*17. *U2 F L' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D L2 B' F D R' D L U2 Fw' Uw2
*18. *U' B L F2 U R2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L U2 F D2 L2 R' U Rw Uw'
*19. *B D' L B R2 D2 L F' R U' D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' Rw Uw'
*20. *D2 F' B2 U2 B2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' R' U' B F' R F' D' F Uw2
*21. *R B L U D B' R2 D2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*22. *U2 L2 U B2 L2 U F2 B' L' B2 L2 R' F U L B2 L U2 B2 Uw2
*23. *F L2 R2 D2 B L2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 R' B D U B2 R2 U F Rw'
*24. *U2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U B2 F R2 D L' R2 B' R D B' D Fw
*25. *F' D L2 B U' R' F U2 L' B' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 L2 B2 Rw'
*26. *F' L' B' U' D L' B R D2 F L2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 F2 U' Fw' Uw2
*27. *U R2 U' R B L' B R2 F' U2 L' U2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 Fw Uw
*28. *R2 U F' R2 D L' U' D' L' F L' U2 F R2 F L2 D2 L2 Fw Uw'
*29. *F' D L D2 F' U2 L F B2 U' F' L2 U R2 L2 U2 D R2 Fw Uw'
*30. *F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B' U B' U2 B2 U' B U' F U' Fw' Uw
*31. *U2 D2 F U R2 B' U D' L B' R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 D' F Rw' Uw'
*32. *R D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 F U2 L B U2 L D' U B D L' D2 Fw' Uw
*33. *B R2 U2 L' U' B2 R L2 F U2 F2 U B2 U F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' Fw'
*34. *U2 F' B2 L' B2 U2 D' F D' F2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 B2 D2 R' L2 F2 Uw2
*35. *B2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 F R2 B' L2 D' F U R U' R2 U F' D2 F Rw'
*36. *D2 L2 F' B R L' B' D F U R2 D2 R2 U F2 D L2 F D2 Rw
*37. *D L R2 B' R2 B L2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 L' B2 F2 R2 D L F D2 Fw
*38. *B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' L R U F2 D L' D L F L B' Uw
*39. *R F2 B U2 R' B U2 F2 D2 L U2 L F2 D' R B' D' Rw' Uw2
*40. *B2 R2 D' F L B' R' D' B2 R' F' L2 F' U2 F U2 B' R2 B U2 Fw
*41. *R' U2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D F' D' R D' L' D B Uw
*42. *F2 R' D B L D R' D2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 D L U2 Rw
*43. *L D2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' R B U2 R2 U' F2 D2 L' D F2 Rw2
*44. *R' D2 F2 R B2 U2 L' U' F D2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 R U'
*45. *L F2 U L2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 R' F' L2 D' U R' F' U2 B'
*46. *R2 U L D F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R F2 D2 F' D' U2 R D2 F U' Fw Uw
*47. *F L2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 D' B R' F' D' F' U R' D2 Rw
*48. *D2 R U F2 B R' U' F2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 B R B' Rw Uw2
*49. *D' L2 D2 B2 D2 U' F' R' B' D' U' B2 F' U F' R F D2 Rw Uw
*50. *U2 B' D2 L2 R2 U2 B' U2 L' B R D F L D' R2 F' L B2 Rw2 Uw'
*51. *D B' U2 B' R' U2 D R2 F B2 R2 U2 D2 R' U2 L B R2 Fw Uw'
*52. *B2 U R2 B R2 B' L2 F2 U2 F D' R D R B D2 L F2 U Rw2 Uw'
*53. *R2 D' L D2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 L' R' B D2 R F L' R' U Rw Uw
*54. *F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 F' R' B R2 F2 D' B F' D' B L' Fw' Uw
*55. *U2 R' F2 L2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F L' D F2 L' D2 U' L U' R2
*56. *B R' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D R2 L F' R2 D2 U B2 D2 F2 Rw'
*57. *B R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 B R' D' B L B2 F L' Fw Uw2
*58. *D2 R D2 L' U2 F U2 B U2 F' L R D L' U' L' D2 Rw'
*59. *F2 U2 F' U2 R' L2 U D2 L' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D F2 B' U Rw2 Uw
*60. *D2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D' B' D R D' L' D B L U' L2 R' B' Rw2 Uw
*61. *R' U2 L' B2 L F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' D' L2 F' L F2 R' D' Rw2 Uw
*62. *B L F B D' B2 D2 R D F2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 R' L2 U Fw Uw2
*63. *U' L' D2 B L' B L' B2 L F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*64. *D' R2 F2 D B2 D B2 U' R D' B U2 B' D R2 B F2 L' B2 Uw2
*65. *F B2 R2 L F' B' R D' F D B' R' D2 B2 R' L2 B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*66. *D2 L U' B D L2 B2 U R2 D B2 U R' F2 D L' F' U' L' Fw' Uw
*67. *L' U L' D' R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 R2 L' U' B' U' L' F2 R2 B' Rw Uw2
*68. *F' L' D' R' F2 B U2 R B' R2 D F2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F Rw
*69. *F2 U L2 R B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D U2 F' D' L' B' D' B' R
*70. *D R2 U2 R' U2 F2 B' D' F2 L2 D2 F' R2 B2 U2 B U2 R' U' B Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' F D R' F2 R D2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 L D R2 U2 F R' B
*2. *R2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 B U' F L' D B2 U2 B U R2 B2
*3. *F' L2 D2 L F' R2 U' L' U2 B D2 R B2 L' F2 U2 B2 L2 U
*4. *F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 F' U F U L' R F' D' L2 U' L' B2
*5. *B' D L2 R2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B' D' L U2 L2 U2 B U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R' B R' U' F' L' D R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R U2 R U' B2 D2
*2. *L' U2 R2 F U2 R2 F U' B' U2 B2 F D' U' B' U L
*3. *F R' U2 D F' U L' B U F D2 R2 D2 F R2 B' L2 F2 B' D
*4. *D2 L B2 R2 F U2 B' D2 F R2 F' R2 U R' U2 L2 B2 L B D'
*5. *R2 F D2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R' F' B2 R F2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 F2 D' R B F2 R2 D L2 B' R2 F'
*2. *F U2 B L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 U F2 R' U2 B' L F L2 D'
*3. *F R2 D B' D2 R2 D2 B' F' L2 B R2 F2 U' R F2 U L' D2 L2
*4. *U2 B2 D2 R2 B F' R2 F2 D' R' D2 F' U L R2 U L D2
*5. *D2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F U' L B' U' R2 D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' B' L' U2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' D B R B2 L2 B2 D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D B2 L' D' L F' U' F2 R' L' U' L2 D' R2 B2 U D' F2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R B D' B U2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 B R2 B' L' D R' B2 F2 R2 B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U F' U' R U' R' F R U' R' F'
*3. *D L' U' F2 B U2 B2 U' B R B2 L' U2 R L2 D2 R' F' D
*4. *U2 R' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' B' R' D R B' D2 F' Fw2 U' Rw2 F' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 D' B' U' F' Uw2 F Rw' F B2 Rw' U Fw' L F' Rw' R' Fw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' F U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 F
*3. *L U2 F' R2 D2 L2 F L2 F L' F D L2 B2 L' D L U2
*4. *R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 F L U' B2 D L B R2 D' B2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 R' D Rw2 U2 Fw2 L B2 R' Fw2 D' Fw' D2 R2 D2 L Uw Rw2 F' R' Uw L' Fw'
*5. *Dw' F2 Dw' B' Lw R2 Fw R' F2 Lw2 D' L2 B2 Dw' Bw2 Lw2 L U' Rw F Fw' Dw' B Dw' R2 Uw2 Bw L' F2 Rw' Lw2 B L' B' Dw2 Uw R Uw' Fw R' D Bw R D L' D' B2 Lw L R2 Dw' Bw' L Lw Bw' F L2 R2 Rw B'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F' R2 F' R' F' R' U R' F'
*3. *F L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 B2 F' R D2 F L D' U' L F' D2 F'
*4. *U' L' D2 U F D' L' B' L' F' U2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 F' R Uw2 F' L2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 F' U' L2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw B' D U L Fw' Uw Rw' B U D' R'
*5. *D L D2 U' Uw2 F' Rw' U Bw Lw Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 R2 F2 U2 L Bw' F2 L2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 D2 L' Fw2 R' U2 Rw' Fw' B D' B' Uw F' Lw' D2 Dw' Lw Bw2 D' B U' Rw Bw2 L Uw2 Dw2 B' D2 Dw Rw Uw' Rw' Dw' F Fw Lw2 L Bw
*6. *3Uw' U2 L' Bw2 R L' B2 R' 3Rw2 Rw 3Fw' R' Uw2 B Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 Dw U2 3Fw' D' 3Uw' F2 B D B Fw Dw2 Uw F Dw F' U2 F 3Rw2 R2 D Lw Bw' B' U' D B2 Uw2 Dw' 3Uw2 U2 L2 Dw Uw2 3Fw' Fw B Rw2 Fw Uw U Dw' F' R 3Uw D2 Lw 3Rw2 D' 3Rw2 R2 Fw Rw2 B2 3Uw2 R' Rw' 3Fw2 Dw 3Uw' U Lw Rw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' F R U' R' U' F U2 F2 U' R
*3. *L' B U D' B' L2 B2 R' F D F' B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2
*4. *R B L2 D R F2 D2 U2 L B U2 R U2 R' U2 B2 L B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 U Fw2 D U' B2 U2 Fw R2 U L' Fw L2 Uw Rw R2 Uw' F' U2
*5. *Bw2 U2 Rw Lw' L Dw' D Uw Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 R2 Bw L Rw Dw' D2 R Dw2 L' Rw2 R' Dw Rw U L Bw2 L' U Lw R' U B2 Bw2 Lw' Dw2 U2 B2 D2 Dw' B L2 B2 Bw Uw2 B' Dw Lw2 B Fw2 Lw F' Bw2 Rw' R2 F Uw2
*6. *Bw2 D Dw2 3Rw Uw' Dw' Lw Fw2 Lw F Uw' Rw 3Rw2 F' Lw' 3Uw' B2 Uw2 F2 R2 Uw2 Bw' B 3Fw 3Uw Uw Dw' B2 D2 F2 3Fw' Lw' Dw' R2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw U' 3Uw2 Lw' R Dw Uw2 F2 Dw2 D' U Uw' Lw2 Dw R2 3Fw2 B2 3Uw D Fw' B2 Dw' Fw2 Rw B2 Rw2 U 3Fw 3Rw2 3Uw2 Dw' Fw R2 3Fw 3Rw F L 3Uw' Rw' Dw' Lw D B2 Bw2
*7. *Bw 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw Bw2 L' 3Bw Bw U' Fw2 3Fw2 U' 3Rw2 Dw2 Lw' R 3Dw2 Rw 3Dw2 D' 3Uw 3Bw Fw 3Lw' 3Fw Bw' Rw' D' 3Uw' Bw Dw Bw2 L2 Lw' 3Dw' B' Fw' 3Uw' U2 3Rw B' Rw 3Dw2 F2 U' 3Rw' F' Lw 3Fw2 Rw2 D2 U2 L2 Dw2 R' 3Rw Lw2 3Fw' F Lw' F 3Lw' L' 3Fw R2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw' Fw R2 3Rw U2 Rw2 D2 Dw' Rw2 L Bw2 U2 Rw2 3Fw D Bw U2 D2 3Fw2 Lw U' 3Dw2 Lw2 3Bw R 3Fw Bw2 D2 3Dw' 3Bw2 R2 Uw 3Rw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR4- DR1- DL3+ UL4- U4- R2+ D6+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R1+ D6+ L1+ ALL3+ DR
*2. *UR5- DR5- DL6+ UL4+ U5+ R5- D6+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R1+ D0+ L1- ALL2+ UR UL
*3. *UR6+ DR3+ DL4- UL0+ U3+ R4+ D2+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U4- R1- D1- L4- ALL3+ UR DR
*4. *UR5- DR2+ DL3- UL4+ U6+ R4+ D1- L5+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R0+ D1+ L4+ ALL5+ DL UL
*5. *UR2- DR4+ DL4- UL1+ U3+ R4+ D3+ L5+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R3- D5+ L3+ ALL1- UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U B' U L R' L R B' L B u' l'
*2. *R B U' L U R B R U' B' R' l b'
*3. *L' U' B' L B R B L' B R L u l r' b'
*4. *B' R' L' R' L B U' B' U L' B' u l' r' b
*5. *B' R' L U' R B' L B' L R' B u' l r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-4) / (3,-2) / (2,-3)
*2. *(-2,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-5,0) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (0,-4)
*3. *(1,0) / (2,5) / (4,1) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-4) / (4,0) /
*4. *(-3,5) / (0,6) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (6,0)
*5. *(-2,-3) / (2,5) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (4,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U R L' R L' R' B' R' U' R L'
*2. *R B U L' U B' L B' U B L
*3. *L R' B' R B' L' R' L B' L U'
*4. *B L R L' R' B' R U' L' U R
*5. *U B R B U' L U L U R U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip R2' BL L2 U' BL2' BR2' BL2' flip U2' BL2' BR' R U L2' BR' U F2' U R2 U2 F' R F2' U2' R' U' F' U2'
*2. *BL2 flip U R' BL' L2' BR2' R2' U' L flip U2' R2' F2' L2 BL' BR2' BL2 BR2' R U' R2' F2' R F' R U2' R' U2' R'
*3. *U2 L2 U L' F BL2' U' BR2' flip U2 F2' BL' L BR2' R2' BL BR2 U2' R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 F2 U F2' U' F'
*4. *F2' flip U F U2' R BR2 R' F' R' flip U' R2 U2 BR2 BL L2' BL2' L BR R2' U2' F U2' F2 U R2' F U2' F U' F'
*5. *R F2 flip L2 F R2' U R2 BR2 BL flip U2 L' F2 BL BR' U2 BR2' U' L2' U' F R' U2' F U2' R2' F2 R2 F2 R2' U2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R U' F' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U'
*3. *R2 U' B' U' F2 R U2 F' U B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 D2 L F2 R' D'
*4. *F' U2 L' U' F' B' U' R' F2 D' L2 D L2 U F2 R2 F2 D' R' D Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U R Fw2 U L' D' Fw2 L2 D' R' Fw L2 Fw' R2 B2 Uw' Rw Fw2 L2 U' R Fw F2
*5. *U2 L D2 Bw' Lw' R2 L' Rw2 F' D' Rw' B' L' B Fw F Rw2 Uw' Rw' D F Uw2 L' R2 Lw' Uw Lw2 L2 Rw' Uw' F2 Uw' Bw' Uw2 L Lw' D2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Bw' Dw B' Rw2 Dw2 B Lw B F R2 Fw' Lw2 R Dw' Bw' Uw R2 B' L' U
*OH. *F B2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 R' D2 F2 L D' U2 F R2 D2 L'
*Clock. *UR3- DR0+ DL2+ UL3+ U3- R3- D4- L0+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R0+ D6+ L0+ ALL3- DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U' B' L B R L' B' R L U' R' u l' r b
*Square-1. *(1,0) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-5,-4) / (-2,-4) / (4,0) / (-4,0)
*Skewb. *B L U R' B R' U' B R B L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' R' f l' r' R f' r f B' L B' L F' R'
*2. *L B' F' R b f' r' b B L B F' L F R' B' F' R'
*3. *L' B' r f' l' L' l' r' L F R B R F' L' B R'
*4. *B' l' b l r b' l' B L' R' B L R B' F L'
*5. *L l' L B r f' l b f' L B' L' B' R F' L' B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw R Uw' Rw' U Bw' U L Bw' R' Lw Bw' Lw Rw Lw' Uw Lw Uw u l' r b'
*2. *Lw R B' Rw Bw Lw' Rw R B' Rw' Uw Bw' Uw' Bw Rw' Lw' Rw u l r
*3. *Uw' Bw' U' L' Uw Rw L R' B Lw R Lw Uw Rw Uw' Bw Lw' Bw u r b'
*4. *Bw U Rw' L B Rw' Bw U' L Uw' R' Lw Uw Bw' Lw Uw Rw' Lw' u' l r
*5. *Rw' U' L R Bw' L' B Lw' B Lw' R' Uw Rw Lw Uw Lw Bw Uw' u' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R U2 L D L D R D R U3 L D2 R U L2 U L D2 R D R U R U2 L3 D R D2 R U2 R U L2 D L U R D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L U L D R D L D R U L U L D R D L U3 R D R D R U L U R D3 L2 U L U R D R U R D2 L U3 R D L U L D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L D R U L D2 L2 U R U2 R D2 L D R2 U L2 U L U R3 D2 L U L2 D R D L U R D R U L U L U R3 D2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L2 D R2 D L2 D L U3 R D R D L2 U R D R D R U2 L2 D L U2 R3 D L D L D L U R D R U3
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L2 U2 R D L2 D R D R2 U L U L U R2 D L3 U R D2 L U2 R3 D2 L2 D L U R D R2 U L U2 L D L D R D R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 L U D' R' B' D' R' D B' D2 F U2 B D2 B L2 U F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 F' U' L R B' U B2 R' U F2 R2 B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L D' F D' R L' F' R L' F' D2 F2 U2 R' L2 F2 L U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' U D2 F' D2 B U2 L F' B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 U F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R' F D B R' U L' B' L2 F' U2 D L2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B L2 B R2 B' F D L' R2 D R' U' L' R' U B2 L
*2. *D2 B2 R' F R2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 U B L D B2 D2 B
*3. *F2 D' B' L2 F' U' F2 B' L U' L D2 B2 R B2 L U2 R
*4. *L2 B2 D' B' R' B2 R F2 L D2 L' B U L2 F' U2 B2 R
*5. *U' B2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 U2 L' B D' U B2 F U2 R F' R2 D2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UB UL UF UB UL UF UL UF UR UB UR UL UB LB UL RF UF RF UF UR UB UL LB RF UF UL UB UL LB RB UR RF RB UR RF LF UF UR UB LF UL UF UR RB DB RB UR UF DF RF DR DF DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ LB+ RF+ UR RF+2 DB LB+2 UB+2 DR+2 RB+ UB UL LF-2 DR+ DL+2 LF+2 DL-
*2. * UR UF UB UL UF UL UF UR UB UR UL UB LB RF UR UF RF UR UF UL UB UR UF UR LB UB RF UF RB UR RF LF UL LB LF UL UB LB RB UR UB LF DL LF UF DR DB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ LF+ RB UR+2 DL LF+2 UL+2 DB+2 LB+ UL+ UR- LB
*3. * UR UB UL UB UL UF UR UB UR UF UB LB UL LB RF UF UR UF UR UB LB UB UR RF UF RB UB UR RB LF UL UB UR UB UL UF UL RB UR DB DL LB UB UR RF DB DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UB+2 LF+2 RB UB-2 DF LF-2 UF-2 LB+2 DR+ RF+2 UF+2 RF-2
*4. * UL UB UL UF UR UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UB UL LB UL UF UR RF UF UR UB LB RF UF UR UL LF UF UR UB RB UR LF UL UF UL UB UL UF LF DB DR DF RF UR RB DB DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB+ UR UB RF UR UB+ RF+2 DR+ RF DR-
*5. * UF UB UL UB UR UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB UL LB UL UF LB RF UF UR RF UR UB UL UB RF RB UB UL UF UR LF UL UF UB UR RF UR RB UB DB DR DF RF UR RB DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UF+2 LF UF-2 DR+2 RB UB+ DR-2 RF+ UR+2 UB+2 RF- LF LB+ DB-

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L F U R U' R' F' R' F' L' F L R L BL' B' U' B U BL L' U' F' U' F' R F U' R L' F' U' L' U' B' U' D F L' B' L'
*2. *U' L' U B' U' B' BL' B' BL' L' BL' U' L BL' U' B' U B BL U L' U L' F' L F' U' F' R L' U' L U F' B R' L BL' BR' F' R BR
*3. *L U' L U' B BL' B' BL L B' U B L' U' L U' L' F U F R F R' L U R' F' R F' L' B BR BL R L BL U
*4. *U L U' F U R U' R' F' U L B BL L BL' L' B' L' U L' U F' R' U F U R U R U F' L' B' U R BL F BR'
*5. *F R' F' R' F R F' D R BR R' BR' D' R' F U F U' L R F U L R' F' U' F D' BL' BR' BL' L' D B' BL'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 6, 2021)

Results for week 13: Congratulations to YouCubing, ichcubegerne, and the super cuber!

*2x2x2*(115)
1.  1.40 Charles Jerome
2.  1.46 Christopher Fandrich
3.  1.62 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1.79 Legomanz
5.  1.83 OriginalUsername
6.  1.88 asacuber
6.  1.88 ExultantCarn
8.  2.18 Vlad Hordiienko
9.  2.31 the super cuber
10.  2.54 JChambers13
11.  2.55 sean_cut4
12.  2.57 Grzegorz Chudzik
13.  2.79 Liam Wadek
14.  2.81 Luke Garrett
15.  2.89 Kymlikespotatoes12105
15.  2.89 SpiFunTastic
15.  2.89 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  2.98 Ty Y.
18.  2.98 mihnea3000
20.  3.13 YouCubing
21.  3.20 SeanMoran03
22.  3.27 Dream Cubing
23.  3.32 didiask
24.  3.33 Cale S
25.  3.39 KardTrickKid_YT
26.  3.40 tJardigradHe
26.  3.40 DNF_Cuber
28.  3.44 Zeke Mackay
28.  3.44 agradess2
28.  3.44 John_NOTgood
31.  3.48 BradenTheMagician
32.  3.49 jaysammey777
33.  3.54 sigalig
34.  3.59 jacob.cubing
35.  3.62 DGCubes
36.  3.65 Jonah Jarvis
37.  3.69 MCuber
38.  3.75 Brendyn Dunagan
39.  3.81 Trig0n
40.  3.94 KrokosB
41.  3.97 CubableYT
42.  4.03 quing
42.  4.03 Peter Preston
42.  4.03 FaLoL
45.  4.10 wearephamily1719
46.  4.12 abunickabhi
47.  4.13 Fred Lang
48.  4.26 bennettstouder
49.  4.30 Parke187
50.  4.57 fun at the joy
51.  4.60 trangium
52.  4.61 50ph14
53.  4.65 MattP98
54.  4.74 NintendoCuber
55.  4.78 rubik2005
56.  4.80 MatthewEllis
56.  4.80 BMcCl1
58.  4.90 midnightcuberx
59.  4.92 Ace19212
60.  5.01 theit07
61.  5.05 Kacper Jędrzejuk
62.  5.09 d2polld
63.  5.15 2019ECKE02
64.  5.16 Raymos Castillo
65.  5.17 swankfukinc
66.  5.37 drpfisherman
67.  5.39 John Benwell
68.  5.40 Li Xiang
69.  5.46 thelargeman2048
69.  5.46 PCCuber
71.  5.57 OR cuber
72.  5.69 Harsha Paladugu
73.  5.74 Poketube6681
74.  5.79 TheCubingAddict980
75.  5.83 geoffdapilipino
76.  5.98 Ninja208
77.  6.01 ichcubegerne
78.  6.05 miguelrogenmoser
79.  6.06 PingPongCuber
80.  6.27 virginia
81.  6.28 RyanSoh
82.  6.29 White KB
83.  6.30 Lewis
84.  6.34 TheEpicCuber
85.  6.37 nico_german_cuber
86.  6.55 LittleLumos
87.  6.79 nevinscph
88.  6.81 vedroboev
89.  6.83 Mike Hughey
90.  6.96 Kurukuru
91.  7.03 MarkA64
92.  7.27 feli.cubes
93.  7.66 Y cuber
94.  7.86 Jrg
95.  7.96 willian_pessoa
96.  8.10 breadears
97.  8.16 SUCubing
98.  8.33 Rubika-37-021204
99.  8.60 chancet4488
100.  8.83 Jonascube
101.  9.29 xsac
102.  9.56 sCs
103.  9.64 melexi
104.  9.97 thomas.sch
105.  10.45 Jacck
106.  10.64 sporteisvogel
107.  13.66 KP-20359
108.  13.70 Samajor
109.  14.20 MatsBergsten
110.  15.28 Mr Cuber
111.  19.54 Future
112.  24.84 L1ght7ear2020 YT
113.  26.49 Sandaru Dunutilake
114.  33.63 Bryan4305
115.  DNF HorsyCorsy98


*3x3x3*(156)
1.  6.73 Luke Garrett
2.  7.14 BrianJ
3.  7.39 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.41 OriginalUsername
5.  7.59 Legomanz
6.  7.63 tJardigradHe
7.  7.79 Charles Jerome
8.  7.98 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  8.07 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
10.  8.09 Christopher Fandrich
11.  8.10 Micah Morrison
12.  8.15 SeanMoran03
13.  8.20 Ty Y.
14.  8.23 sean_cut4
15.  8.27 Kymlikespotatoes12105
16.  8.28 Cale S
17.  8.33 riz3ndrr 
18.  8.49 the super cuber
19.  8.52 FishyIshy
20.  8.54 Zeke Mackay
21.  8.66 turtwig
22.  8.87 branson_lau
23.  8.89 JChambers13
24.  8.97 ExultantCarn
24.  8.97 G2013
26.  9.01 KardTrickKid_YT
26.  9.01 YouCubing
28.  9.10 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  9.11 Jonah Jarvis
30.  9.14 Dream Cubing
31.  9.15 didiask
32.  9.16 Kylegadj
33.  9.23 MatthewEllis
34.  9.29 Vlad Hordiienko
35.  9.36 qaz
36.  9.43 NathanaelCubes
37.  9.69 mihnea3000
38.  9.79 BradenTheMagician
39.  9.80 Keenan Johnson
40.  9.94 jaysammey777
41.  10.12 DGCubes
42.  10.14 ichcubegerne
43.  10.17 scrubizilla
44.  10.20 Tegan Jain
45.  10.23 vedroboev
46.  10.27 fun at the joy
47.  10.33 FaLoL
47.  10.33 BMcCl1
49.  10.37 nico_german_cuber
50.  10.38 Boris McCoy
51.  10.56 Oxzowachi
52.  10.60 Parke187
53.  10.64 20luky3
54.  10.65 MCuber
55.  10.66 vishwasankarcubing
56.  10.70 abhijat
57.  10.71 Torch
58.  10.80 MartinN13
59.  10.92 Grzegorz Chudzik
60.  10.95 John_NOTgood
61.  11.10 Liam Wadek
62.  11.26 KrokosB
62.  11.26 Utkarsh Ashar
64.  11.27 Harsha Paladugu
65.  11.30 agradess2
66.  11.39 Fred Lang
67.  11.49 miguelrogenmoser
68.  11.53 Imran Rahman
69.  11.54 quing
69.  11.54 abunickabhi
71.  11.56 MattP98
72.  11.67 midnightcuberx
73.  11.68 ican97
74.  11.70 Raymos Castillo
75.  12.20 lumes2121
76.  12.23 trangium
77.  12.28 sigalig
78.  12.64 VJW
79.  12.82 SpiFunTastic
80.  12.94 Peter Preston
81.  12.96 2019ECKE02
82.  13.03 theit07
83.  13.04 wearephamily1719
84.  13.11 revaldoah
85.  13.24 xyzzy
86.  13.36 d2polld
87.  13.39 TheCubingAddict980
88.  13.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
89.  13.81 SirVivor
90.  13.84 NintendoCuber
91.  13.97 xtreme cuber2007
92.  14.23 CubableYT
93.  14.24 rubik2005
94.  14.27 drpfisherman
95.  14.33 Natemophi
96.  14.41 50ph14
97.  14.47 DNF_Cuber
98.  14.48 jacob.cubing
99.  14.58 breadears
100.  14.61 nevinscph
101.  14.73 OR cuber
102.  14.87 Sagiv
103.  14.92 thatkid
104.  15.02 dnguyen2204
105.  15.15 bennettstouder
106.  15.31 Bilbo7
107.  15.55 chancet4488
108.  15.63 seungju choi
109.  15.77 ImmolatedMarmoset
110.  16.14 PCCuber
111.  16.33 willian_pessoa
112.  16.39 swankfukinc
113.  16.43 Petri Krzywacki
114.  16.54 PingPongCuber
115.  16.64 RyanSoh
116.  16.65 John Benwell
117.  16.73 MarkA64
118.  17.60 LittleLumos
119.  17.98 feli.cubes
120.  18.64 GC1998
121.  19.15 White KB
122.  19.29 geoffdapilipino
123.  19.32 Li Xiang
124.  19.63 Ninja208
125.  20.46 xsac
126.  20.48 Kurukuru
127.  20.85 sCs
128.  20.95 Lewis
129.  21.16 Poketube6681
130.  21.35 Ace19212
131.  21.46 Jrg
132.  21.96 Jonascube
133.  22.43 filmip
134.  22.75 thelargeman2048
135.  22.78 virginia
136.  23.25 melexi
137.  24.38 sporteisvogel
138.  24.46 One Wheel
139.  26.03 SUCubing
140.  26.94 Rubika-37-021204
141.  27.08 TheEpicCuber
142.  27.96 freshcuber.de
143.  29.72 Jacck
144.  29.92 KP-20359
145.  31.33 Impossible Cuber
146.  34.63 Mr Cuber
147.  34.89 zakikaz
148.  37.29 MatsBergsten
149.  38.60 Iza_the_cuber
150.  39.72 pyrapyravince
151.  40.37 Y cuber
152.  48.04 Future
153.  56.85 Bryan4305
154.  1:04.92 Samajor
155.  1:23.11 #AyaWaya_123
156.  DNF HorsyCorsy98


*4x4x4*(93)
1.  29.28 Micah Morrison
2.  30.34 tJardigradHe
3.  30.99 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  32.65 OriginalUsername
5.  32.88 Christopher Fandrich
6.  33.57 fun at the joy
7.  33.94 BrianJ
8.  34.74 SeanMoran03
9.  35.04 JChambers13
10.  35.60 Luke Garrett
11.  35.74 ichcubegerne
12.  37.10 Jonah Jarvis
13.  37.11 mihnea3000
14.  37.94 Torch
15.  38.34 Kymlikespotatoes12105
16.  38.68 Ty Y.
17.  38.78 FaLoL
18.  39.09 BradenTheMagician
19.  39.44 the super cuber
20.  39.82 DGCubes
21.  39.86 Cale S
22.  40.24 Oxzowachi
23.  40.32 agradess2
24.  40.56 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  40.83 YouCubing
26.  40.86 20luky3
27.  40.88 MCuber
28.  41.07 sigalig
29.  41.16 qaz
30.  41.46 didiask
31.  41.94 Zeke Mackay
32.  43.57 jaysammey777
33.  44.09 abunickabhi
34.  44.47 nico_german_cuber
35.  44.61 MartinN13
36.  45.12 KrokosB
37.  46.56 xyzzy
38.  47.26 sean_cut4
39.  47.57 jacob.cubing
40.  47.65 Raymos Castillo
41.  48.27 quing
42.  48.84 BMcCl1
43.  48.92 PingPongCuber
44.  49.23 Keenan Johnson
45.  50.17 drpfisherman
46.  50.25 nevinscph
47.  50.36 Logan2017DAYR01
48.  50.50 vedroboev
49.  50.82 Vlad Hordiienko
50.  50.83 swankfukinc
51.  51.66 MattP98
52.  52.14 John_NOTgood
53.  52.32 Peter Preston
54.  53.31 thatkid
55.  53.49 Liam Wadek
56.  54.26 wearephamily1719
57.  54.94 LittleLumos
58.  55.54 bennettstouder
59.  56.62 John Benwell
60.  57.60 midnightcuberx
61.  57.91 breadears
62.  58.52 2019ECKE02
63.  58.87 Grzegorz Chudzik
64.  1:00.15 DNF_Cuber
65.  1:00.70 trangium
66.  1:01.01 NintendoCuber
67.  1:05.01 SpiFunTastic
68.  1:05.21 theit07
69.  1:05.22 geoffdapilipino
70.  1:05.88 chancet4488
71.  1:07.59 d2polld
72.  1:08.77 Li Xiang
73.  1:11.00 TheEpicCuber
74.  1:11.08 One Wheel
75.  1:11.12 melexi
76.  1:16.85 TheCubingAddict980
77.  1:17.56 Jrg
78.  1:22.21 Lewis
79.  1:22.40 OR cuber
80.  1:22.64 GC1998
81.  1:32.92 Rubika-37-021204
82.  1:38.37 Kurukuru
83.  1:40.87 PCCuber
84.  1:40.94 MarkA64
85.  1:46.13 Jacck
86.  1:46.49 KP-20359
87.  1:47.60 virginia
88.  1:49.16 SUCubing
89.  1:52.54 sporteisvogel
90.  2:03.52 rubik2005
91.  2:06.18 Jonascube
92.  2:23.25 MatsBergsten
93.  DNF Future


*5x5x5*(68)
1.  56.12 tJardigradHe
2.  58.54 OriginalUsername
3.  1:01.37 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  1:03.22 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:03.25 ichcubegerne
6.  1:03.83 FaLoL
7.  1:03.97 SeanMoran03
8.  1:08.42 Kymlikespotatoes12105
9.  1:10.20 JChambers13
10.  1:10.65 fun at the joy
11.  1:11.20 Christopher Fandrich
12.  1:11.21 mrsniffles01
13.  1:13.12 Luke Garrett
14.  1:13.18 agradess2
15.  1:15.44 KrokosB
16.  1:16.10 YouCubing
17.  1:16.19 jaysammey777
18.  1:17.36 the super cuber
19.  1:17.84 Torch
20.  1:18.57 MartinN13
21.  1:19.20 sigalig
22.  1:22.02 didiask
23.  1:22.11 Raymos Castillo
24.  1:22.53 BradenTheMagician
25.  1:24.43 jacob.cubing
26.  1:28.10 Brendyn Dunagan
27.  1:28.17 quing
28.  1:28.36 drpfisherman
29.  1:28.71 xyzzy
30.  1:30.38 sean_cut4
31.  1:30.99 Chris Van Der Brink
32.  1:31.01 MCuber
33.  1:31.36 abunickabhi
34.  1:31.49 nevinscph
35.  1:32.43 Bilbo7
36.  1:34.58 2019ECKE02
37.  1:37.69 BMcCl1
38.  1:41.78 Rollercoasterben 
39.  1:43.31 melexi
40.  1:43.43 vedroboev
41.  1:43.53 MattP98
42.  1:44.13 Liam Wadek
43.  1:46.42 PingPongCuber
44.  1:46.87 Peter Preston
45.  1:48.10 MatthewEllis
46.  1:50.09 Vlad Hordiienko
47.  1:51.92 Grzegorz Chudzik
48.  1:54.15 swankfukinc
49.  1:54.61 LittleLumos
50.  1:55.88 theit07
51.  1:57.13 NintendoCuber
52.  1:59.40 thatkid
53.  2:02.55 John Benwell
54.  2:08.99 One Wheel
55.  2:09.10 Lewis
56.  2:14.33 breadears
57.  2:23.13 Li Xiang
58.  2:26.63 Jrg
59.  2:30.95 Rubika-37-021204
60.  2:36.55 Kurukuru
61.  2:39.71 sporteisvogel
62.  3:00.79 freshcuber.de
63.  3:02.80 OR cuber
64.  3:17.01 KP-20359
65.  3:46.49 MatsBergsten
66.  4:02.70 PCCuber
67.  4:22.87 virginia
68.  DNF bennettstouder


*6x6x6*(34)
1.  1:48.02 ichcubegerne
2.  1:52.71 tJardigradHe
3.  1:57.22 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:58.23 the super cuber
5.  2:12.63 fun at the joy
6.  2:14.59 Keroma12
7.  2:16.05 sigalig
8.  2:20.39 agradess2
9.  2:25.65 jacob.cubing
10.  2:25.86 YouCubing
11.  2:28.06 nevinscph
12.  2:28.42 Torch
13.  2:29.56 KrokosB
14.  2:34.84 quing
15.  2:35.18 drpfisherman
16.  2:37.21 xyzzy
17.  2:44.30 MartinN13
18.  2:49.56 MattP98
19.  2:49.91 melexi
20.  2:50.32 abunickabhi
21.  2:55.96 sean_cut4
22.  3:11.73 Liam Wadek
23.  3:32.56 LittleLumos
24.  3:34.78 Vlad Hordiienko
25.  3:44.44 swankfukinc
26.  3:45.72 One Wheel
27.  4:31.39 Jrg
28.  4:47.33 theit07
29.  4:55.51 Rubika-37-021204
30.  5:03.89 DNF_Cuber
31.  5:07.33 Li Xiang
32.  5:15.19 sporteisvogel
33.  5:52.88 KP-20359
34.  7:24.91 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(27)
1.  2:55.02 ichcubegerne
2.  3:04.91 Manatee 10235
3.  3:14.91 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  3:23.32 agradess2
5.  3:23.75 drpfisherman
6.  3:24.30 jacob.cubing
7.  3:24.85 YouCubing
8.  3:31.50 Keroma12
9.  3:32.18 Luke Garrett
10.  3:33.99 fun at the joy
11.  3:42.82 sigalig
12.  3:43.91 nevinscph
13.  4:21.71 melexi
14.  4:23.65 abunickabhi
15.  4:29.33 MattP98
16.  4:59.69 Liam Wadek
17.  5:04.44 swankfukinc
18.  5:34.54 LittleLumos
19.  5:53.55 One Wheel
20.  6:35.00 Jrg
21.  6:38.78 Vlad Hordiienko
22.  6:39.75 nico_german_cuber
23.  6:56.41 Lewis
24.  7:42.76 Rubika-37-021204
25.  7:51.45 sporteisvogel
26.  DNF 2019ECKE02
26.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(41)
1.  4.18 Christopher Fandrich
2.  4.74 Charles Jerome
3.  5.16 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  5.59 ExultantCarn
5.  6.19 Luke Garrett
6.  6.50 sean_cut4
7.  6.67 Ty Y.
8.  7.91 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  8.46 ichcubegerne
10.  8.55 BradenTheMagician
11.  9.21 Grzegorz Chudzik
12.  9.95 jaysammey777
13.  10.34 sigalig
14.  10.93 the super cuber
15.  14.50 Trig0n
16.  14.62 fun at the joy
17.  14.73 abunickabhi
18.  17.30 JChambers13
19.  17.82 Vlad Hordiienko
20.  18.80 YouCubing
21.  20.98 Ace19212
22.  23.44 vedroboev
23.  23.70 MattP98
24.  28.67 PCCuber
25.  29.25 2019ECKE02
26.  30.71 MatsBergsten
27.  31.18 openseas
28.  31.33 nevinscph
29.  31.45 midnightcuberx
30.  32.11 PingPongCuber
31.  33.07 Raymos Castillo
32.  33.89 LittleLumos
33.  34.73 Jacck
34.  35.87 John Benwell
35.  52.66 quing
36.  1:08.00 thomas.sch
37.  1:10.50 drpfisherman
38.  1:24.80 agradess2
39.  1:31.45 RyanSoh
40.  DNF Y cuber
40.  DNF MatthewEllis


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(32)
1.  19.50 sigalig
2.  36.39 ican97
3.  36.72 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  38.94 the super cuber
5.  42.46 Bilbo7
6.  43.98 openseas
7.  46.04 JChambers13
8.  46.65 seungju choi
9.  48.38 abunickabhi
10.  50.51 fun at the joy
11.  50.60 Ace19212
12.  54.33 MattP98
13.  54.39 YouCubing
14.  55.46 2019ECKE02
15.  1:11.27 jaysammey777
16.  1:15.48 willian_pessoa
17.  1:29.26 Khairur Rachim
18.  1:30.18 MatsBergsten
19.  1:32.48 nevinscph
20.  1:45.63 LittleLumos
21.  2:13.75 Vlad Hordiienko
22.  2:21.46 PingPongCuber
23.  2:23.25 Raymos Castillo
24.  2:27.19 filmip
25.  2:35.18 midnightcuberx
26.  2:47.55 Jacck
27.  2:56.83 quing
28.  3:01.74 PCCuber
29.  3:25.91 agradess2
30.  4:17.89 RyuKagamine
31.  DNF G2013
31.  DNF Tegan Jain


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  1:40.51 sigalig
2.  2:28.96 the super cuber
3.  3:29.57 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  4:30.43 nevinscph
5.  5:24.70 LittleLumos
6.  6:18.65 2019ECKE02
7.  6:44.12 MatsBergsten
8.  DNF Vlad Hordiienko
8.  DNF abunickabhi


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  7:36.05 abunickabhi
2.  8:45.70 the super cuber
3.  11:00.97 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  15:01.08 LittleLumos
5.  15:36.00 MatsBergsten
6.  DNF Vlad Hordiienko
6.  DNF 2019ECKE02
6.  DNF Bilbo7
6.  DNF sigalig


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(6)
1.  49:56.29 2019ECKE02
2.  DNF Vlad Hordiienko
2.  DNF Findnf
2.  DNF nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF LittleLumos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Vlad Hordiienko
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  42/50 55:25 sigalig
2.  4/4 26:08 Vlad Hordiienko
3.  6/8 33:53 willian_pessoa


Spoiler



4.  4/5 28:57 MatsBergsten
5.  4/6 7:38 Keroma12
6.  4/6 20:05 nevinscph
7.  6/11 1 Kurukuru
8.  1/2 2:05 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(91)
1.  10.40 Luke Garrett
2.  10.51 branson_lau
3.  11.07 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  11.52 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  11.97 OriginalUsername
6.  12.07 BrianJ
7.  12.13 riz3ndrr 
8.  13.43 Charles Jerome
9.  13.80 tJardigradHe
10.  14.40 ichcubegerne
11.  14.66 midnightcuberx
12.  14.87 turtwig
13.  14.89 NathanaelCubes
14.  14.91 vishwasankarcubing
15.  15.63 Kymlikespotatoes12105
16.  15.69 mihnea3000
17.  16.04 sean_cut4
18.  16.29 G2013
19.  16.67 Vlad Hordiienko
20.  16.70 the super cuber
21.  18.01 Brendyn Dunagan
22.  18.06 didiask
23.  18.23 JChambers13
24.  18.25 Utkarsh Ashar
25.  18.26 Harsha Paladugu
26.  18.36 BradenTheMagician
27.  18.59 abunickabhi
28.  18.62 Torch
29.  19.16 YouCubing
30.  19.27 nico_german_cuber
31.  19.38 DGCubes
32.  19.39 MartinN13
33.  19.43 Tegan Jain
34.  19.58 fun at the joy
35.  19.73 KrokosB
36.  19.95 MCuber
37.  20.02 FaLoL
38.  20.66 vedroboev
39.  21.17 Parke187
40.  21.62 revaldoah
41.  21.67 ican97
42.  21.76 agradess2
43.  21.88 xyzzy
44.  21.94 quing
45.  22.36 Grzegorz Chudzik
46.  22.57 MatthewEllis
47.  23.14 Liam Wadek
48.  24.63 drpfisherman
49.  24.66 PingPongCuber
50.  25.07 Raymos Castillo
51.  25.90 Peter Preston
52.  26.73 d2polld
53.  27.01 BMcCl1
54.  27.59 ImmolatedMarmoset
55.  27.80 2019ECKE02
56.  28.93 MattP98
57.  29.01 nevinscph
58.  29.50 SirVivor
59.  30.21 TheCubingAddict980
60.  30.30 thatkid
61.  30.83 breadears
62.  32.61 Bilbo7
63.  33.72 miguelrogenmoser
64.  33.82 Kurukuru
65.  34.44 RyanSoh
66.  35.50 theit07
67.  36.40 LittleLumos
68.  36.79 OR cuber
69.  36.80 seungju choi
70.  37.13 PCCuber
71.  38.21 xtreme cuber2007
72.  38.92 freshcuber.de
73.  39.96 Li Xiang
74.  39.98 CubableYT
75.  40.41 Sub1Hour
76.  41.86 NintendoCuber
77.  42.17 xsac
78.  44.11 chancet4488
79.  46.20 filmip
80.  48.25 Jonascube
81.  50.60 sporteisvogel
82.  53.60 Ace19212
83.  1:00.12 feli.cubes
84.  1:03.07 Jacck
85.  1:03.63 Rubika-37-021204
86.  1:25.65 Mr Cuber
87.  1:52.04 Future
88.  2:02.04 MatsBergsten
89.  3:29.26 Bryan4305
90.  DNF trangium
90.  DNF thelargeman2048


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  1:07.16 YouCubing
2.  1:14.98 fun at the joy
3.  1:29.26 Ace19212


Spoiler



4.  1:46.59 Li Xiang
5.  7:37.85 Vlad Hordiienko


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  32.02 fun at the joy
2.  33.59 ichcubegerne
3.  33.81 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  49.88 YouCubing
5.  57.43 KrokosB
6.  57.91 openseas
7.  1:07.15 abunickabhi
8.  1:09.97 theit07
9.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  22.33 (23, 20, 24) Cale S
2.  31.00 (32, 26, 35) JChambers13
3.  33.00 (33, 34, 32) RyanSoh


Spoiler



4.  35.67 (33, 33, 41) filmip
5.  48.67 (57, 49, 40) abunickabhi
6.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) fun at the joy
6.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) quing
6.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) the super cuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(51)
1.  37.80 tJardigradHe
2.  38.97 Luke Garrett
3.  41.14 Jonah Jarvis


Spoiler



4.  44.89 Khairur Rachim
5.  45.59 Christopher Fandrich
6.  49.14 BradenTheMagician
7.  49.77 DGCubes
8.  52.38 ichcubegerne
9.  52.93 Charles Jerome
10.  53.10 fun at the joy
11.  53.94 the super cuber
12.  54.16 Ty Y.
13.  57.56 didiask
14.  59.05 agradess2
15.  59.47 KrokosB
16.  1:03.26 nico_german_cuber
17.  1:03.98 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  1:04.85 YouCubing
19.  1:04.93 Vlad Hordiienko
20.  1:05.41 BMcCl1
21.  1:05.51 Peter Preston
22.  1:07.95 abunickabhi
23.  1:08.22 quing
24.  1:12.01 jacob.cubing
25.  1:14.92 nevinscph
26.  1:15.45 Grzegorz Chudzik
27.  1:16.27 vedroboev
28.  1:16.40 John Benwell
29.  1:20.00 CaptainCuber
30.  1:22.08 theit07
31.  1:22.88 drpfisherman
32.  1:23.64 Skewb_Cube
33.  1:27.48 TheEpicCuber
34.  1:30.69 breadears
35.  1:31.86 LittleLumos
36.  1:33.11 swankfukinc
37.  1:39.04 geoffdapilipino
38.  1:41.08 chancet4488
39.  1:44.48 Lewis
40.  1:45.73 Li Xiang
41.  1:51.46 Jrg
42.  1:52.96 OR cuber
43.  1:57.55 melexi
44.  1:59.95 miguelrogenmoser
45.  2:09.87 PCCuber
46.  2:24.15 SUCubing
47.  2:43.90 virginia
48.  2:46.39 thelargeman2048
49.  2:47.87 MatsBergsten
50.  2:57.44 Jonascube
51.  3:05.96 feli.cubes


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(29)
1.  1:40.92 tJardigradHe
2.  1:51.97 Khairur Rachim
3.  1:55.44 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:57.66 fun at the joy
5.  1:59.04 Jonah Jarvis
6.  2:06.69 Luke Garrett
7.  2:13.70 agradess2
8.  2:20.02 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  2:23.13 didiask
10.  2:26.29 KrokosB
11.  2:33.59 quing
12.  2:38.46 abunickabhi
13.  2:44.08 YouCubing
14.  2:44.53 nevinscph
15.  2:48.66 BMcCl1
16.  2:50.86 vedroboev
17.  2:53.75 jacob.cubing
18.  3:00.81 drpfisherman
19.  3:04.23 Peter Preston
20.  3:18.94 Grzegorz Chudzik
21.  3:32.61 John Benwell
22.  3:34.02 Vlad Hordiienko
23.  3:43.18 LittleLumos
24.  3:44.52 melexi
25.  4:06.28 Lewis
26.  4:30.70 Jrg
27.  4:52.64 OR cuber
28.  6:28.68 PCCuber
29.  7:33.13 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:49.58 ichcubegerne
2.  4:23.79 fun at the joy
3.  4:41.63 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  4:59.77 agradess2
5.  5:04.62 YouCubing
6.  5:09.16 jacob.cubing
7.  5:15.43 abunickabhi
8.  5:20.60 drpfisherman
9.  5:22.70 quing
10.  6:15.67 melexi
11.  7:10.52 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  8:46.15 Lewis
13.  9:53.16 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:56.66 ichcubegerne
2.  7:39.06 the super cuber
3.  8:18.02 agradess2


Spoiler



4.  8:28.06 fun at the joy
5.  8:49.96 YouCubing
6.  8:56.16 jacob.cubing
7.  8:58.47 nevinscph
8.  9:46.88 abunickabhi
9.  10:00.99 drpfisherman
10.  11:06.17 melexi
11.  12:19.50 John Benwell
12.  13:03.23 LittleLumos
13.  13:36.94 Vlad Hordiienko
14.  16:06.92 Lewis
15.  16:26.98 Jrg


*Clock*(43)
1.  3.78 Yunhooooo
2.  4.03 JChambers13
3.  4.55 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.17 Liam Wadek
5.  5.19 jaysammey777
6.  6.23 MattP98
7.  6.76 vishwasankarcubing
7.  6.76 YouCubing
9.  6.89 Charles Jerome
10.  6.96 50ph14
11.  7.56 Parke187
12.  7.69 drpfisherman
13.  7.98 OriginalUsername
14.  8.03 ImmolatedMarmoset
15.  8.08 Luke Garrett
16.  8.18 BradenTheMagician
17.  8.19 KardTrickKid_YT
18.  8.21 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  9.05 the super cuber
20.  9.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  9.32 Rollercoasterben 
22.  9.35 2019ECKE02
23.  9.46 Li Xiang
24.  9.51 Cale S
25.  10.05 Grzegorz Chudzik
26.  10.65 sean_cut4
27.  10.79 Vlad Hordiienko
28.  11.30 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  12.04 Harsha Paladugu
30.  12.15 ichcubegerne
31.  12.41 feli.cubes
32.  13.24 quing
33.  13.39 John_NOTgood
34.  14.09 White KB
35.  14.24 jacob.cubing
36.  14.93 CubableYT
37.  17.78 virginia
38.  18.70 nevinscph
39.  18.85 abunickabhi
40.  20.41 SUCubing
41.  20.63 Jacck
42.  24.05 sporteisvogel
43.  56.90 MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(41)
1.  36.43 SeanMoran03
2.  42.38 KatieDavies
3.  46.98 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  48.28 Khairur Rachim
5.  49.91 JChambers13
6.  51.28 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  52.61 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  53.17 Micah Morrison
9.  53.30 Luke Garrett
10.  53.41 abhijat
11.  55.43 MCuber
12.  55.45 OriginalUsername
13.  55.86 BrianJ
14.  1:05.95 quing
15.  1:06.66 YouCubing
16.  1:07.30 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:09.69 ichcubegerne
18.  1:10.42 Liam Wadek
19.  1:16.03 agradess2
20.  1:19.32 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  1:20.14 drpfisherman
22.  1:23.87 fun at the joy
23.  1:25.41 Tegan Jain
24.  1:27.49 MattP98
25.  1:30.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  1:31.00 jacob.cubing
27.  1:32.48 nevinscph
28.  1:36.34 abunickabhi
29.  1:38.70 Bilbo7
30.  1:43.22 Peter Preston
31.  1:52.41 swankfukinc
32.  1:59.12 Lewis
33.  2:15.98 Vlad Hordiienko
34.  2:17.19 d2polld
35.  2:34.15 PCCuber
36.  2:37.72 Li Xiang
37.  3:03.69 melexi
38.  3:09.08 sporteisvogel
39.  3:17.03 virginia
40.  4:26.24 Rubika-37-021204
41.  DNF midnightcuberx


*Pyraminx*(74)
1.  2.34 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.86 tJardigradHe
3.  3.05 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  3.24 50ph14
4.  3.24 SpiFunTastic
6.  3.42 Charles Jerome
7.  3.43 Logan2017DAYR01
8.  3.69 Grzegorz Chudzik
9.  3.80 Vlad Hordiienko
10.  3.95 BradenTheMagician
11.  3.97 OriginalUsername
12.  3.98 riz3ndrr 
13.  4.46 NathanaelCubes
14.  4.47 JChambers13
15.  4.69 mihnea3000
16.  4.81 Ty Y.
17.  4.92 ExultantCarn
18.  5.20 ichcubegerne
19.  5.33 the super cuber
20.  5.37 MartinN13
21.  5.44 Joe Archibald
22.  5.46 MCuber
22.  5.46 Luke Garrett
24.  5.57 YouCubing
25.  5.66 Cale S
26.  5.71 vedroboev
26.  5.71 fun at the joy
28.  5.74 nico_german_cuber
29.  5.83 Ace19212
30.  5.92 jacob.cubing
31.  6.04 quing
32.  6.06 vishwasankarcubing
33.  6.08 KrokosB
34.  6.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  6.24 didiask
36.  6.25 Raymos Castillo
37.  6.27 MattP98
38.  6.31 Christopher Fandrich
39.  6.34 Brendyn Dunagan
40.  6.40 Parke187
41.  6.48 bennettstouder
42.  6.84 sean_cut4
43.  7.06 Liam Wadek
44.  7.07 Li Xiang
45.  7.16 agradess2
46.  7.28 Lewis
47.  7.29 sigalig
48.  7.42 Boris McCoy
49.  7.78 NintendoCuber
50.  8.02 Peter Preston
51.  8.46 drpfisherman
52.  8.50 midnightcuberx
53.  8.78 Mike Hughey
54.  9.26 Ninja208
55.  9.53 abunickabhi
56.  10.30 theit07
57.  11.00 CubableYT
58.  11.97 feli.cubes
59.  12.20 PingPongCuber
60.  12.25 2019ECKE02
61.  12.41 SUCubing
62.  12.72 MatthewEllis
63.  12.95 sporteisvogel
64.  13.08 Jacck
65.  13.34 nevinscph
66.  13.60 OR cuber
67.  13.62 Kurukuru
68.  13.73 Mr Cuber
69.  14.32 Jonascube
70.  16.43 thelargeman2048
71.  18.38 melexi
72.  21.02 virginia
73.  52.80 MatsBergsten
74.  DNF HorsyCorsy98


*Square-1*(50)
1.  6.22 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.82 David ep
3.  8.74 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  8.99 2019ECKE02
5.  9.53 Charles Jerome
6.  9.64 ROEVOSS
7.  9.65 Micah Morrison
8.  11.20 Oxzowachi
9.  11.83 YouCubing
10.  12.06 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  12.90 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  13.02 Cale S
13.  13.15 Boris McCoy
14.  13.62 SeanMoran03
15.  13.72 BradenTheMagician
16.  13.88 NathanaelCubes
17.  13.93 fun at the joy
18.  14.00 sigalig
19.  14.01 Luke Garrett
20.  14.66 Ty Y.
21.  15.70 ichcubegerne
22.  17.18 OriginalUsername
23.  17.34 MCuber
24.  17.62 Peter Preston
25.  17.94 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  18.03 JChambers13
27.  18.25 the super cuber
28.  18.96 DGCubes
29.  19.30 NintendoCuber
30.  19.67 midnightcuberx
31.  20.80 ExultantCarn
32.  21.84 MattP98
33.  22.89 ImmolatedMarmoset
34.  23.00 Harsha Paladugu
35.  23.59 agradess2
36.  25.69 sean_cut4
37.  26.79 KrokosB
38.  26.84 quing
39.  26.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40.  28.68 drpfisherman
41.  29.94 VJW
42.  30.38 bennettstouder
43.  34.16 Parke187
44.  35.66 Liam Wadek
45.  38.41 Li Xiang
46.  40.02 feli.cubes
47.  50.68 nevinscph
48.  58.21 sporteisvogel
49.  3:02.53 MatsBergsten
50.  DNF abunickabhi


*Skewb*(63)
1.  2.62 Charles Jerome
2.  2.70 riz3ndrr 
3.  3.19 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  3.31 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  3.38 Legomanz
6.  3.46 asacuber
7.  3.67 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  3.71 Grzegorz Chudzik
9.  3.81 OriginalUsername
10.  4.43 Ty Y.
11.  4.78 sean_cut4
12.  4.96 Boris McCoy
13.  4.97 JChambers13
14.  5.18 YouCubing
15.  5.26 SirVivor
16.  5.28 Luke Garrett
17.  5.58 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  5.66 ichcubegerne
19.  5.76 BradenTheMagician
20.  5.87 d2polld
21.  5.88 MCuber
22.  5.96 Liam Wadek
23.  5.98 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
24.  6.20 MattP98
25.  6.46 fun at the joy
26.  6.62 jacob.cubing
27.  6.66 Oxzowachi
28.  6.68 KrokosB
28.  6.68 NintendoCuber
30.  7.06 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  7.14 Parke187
32.  7.15 the super cuber
33.  7.38 mihnea3000
34.  7.46 Harsha Paladugu
35.  7.47 feli.cubes
36.  7.49 Peter Preston
37.  7.83 DGCubes
38.  8.07 Li Xiang
39.  8.08 midnightcuberx
40.  8.52 2019ECKE02
41.  8.58 drpfisherman
42.  8.81 theit07
43.  9.49 CubableYT
44.  10.25 abunickabhi
45.  10.47 sigalig
46.  10.88 Lewis
47.  10.93 vedroboev
48.  11.06 quing
49.  11.22 SUCubing
50.  12.81 DNF_Cuber
51.  12.96 OR cuber
52.  13.41 agradess2
53.  14.43 John_NOTgood
54.  14.56 nevinscph
55.  15.20 PCCuber
56.  15.85 melexi
57.  16.34 Kurukuru
58.  16.63 MatthewEllis
59.  20.41 Jonascube
60.  21.14 Jacck
61.  24.77 sporteisvogel
62.  27.91 MatsBergsten
63.  DNF thelargeman2048


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  21.72 DGCubes
2.  22.62 jaysammey777
3.  26.99 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  29.97 BradenTheMagician
5.  30.85 YouCubing
6.  33.64 drpfisherman
7.  33.91 Logan2017DAYR01
8.  34.07 KrokosB
9.  35.47 agradess2
10.  35.93 vishwasankarcubing
11.  39.62 Ace19212
12.  41.98 jacob.cubing
13.  42.07 Raymos Castillo
14.  43.78 PingPongCuber
15.  43.91 abunickabhi
16.  47.13 Vlad Hordiienko
17.  2:24.10 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:39.34 tJardigradHe
2.  4:10.11 JChambers13
3.  4:22.19 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  4:26.31 KrokosB
5.  4:28.05 ichcubegerne
6.  4:29.79 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  4:33.87 fun at the joy
8.  4:51.34 YouCubing
9.  5:39.35 quing
10.  6:05.38 abunickabhi
11.  6:18.09 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  25:02.00 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  6.54 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.42 BMcCl1
3.  9.93 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  11.66 YouCubing
5.  13.47 ichcubegerne
6.  15.83 drpfisherman
7.  15.85 Raymos Castillo
8.  18.41 Vlad Hordiienko
9.  18.80 PingPongCuber
10.  20.32 jacob.cubing
11.  26.13 abunickabhi
12.  29.08 OR cuber
13.  38.87 Rubika-37-021204
14.  41.46 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  19.55 Harsha Paladugu
2.  31.20 DGCubes
3.  32.39 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  34.96 ichcubegerne
5.  38.74 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  42.90 PingPongCuber
7.  44.12 jacob.cubing
8.  47.80 abunickabhi
9.  53.54 Raymos Castillo
10.  55.44 Mike Hughey
11.  59.93 drpfisherman
12.  1:26.05 Jacck
13.  1:27.26 One Wheel
14.  1:40.93 BenChristman1
15.  2:02.48 Vlad Hordiienko


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  11.74 YouCubing
2.  20.03 Li Xiang
3.  25.04 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  37.53 jacob.cubing
5.  42.20 MatsBergsten
6.  42.73 abunickabhi
7.  1:16.28 Vlad Hordiienko


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  55.55 YouCubing
2.  61.59 abunickabhi
3.  DNF Rubika-37-021204

*Mirror Blocks*(10)
1.  18.20 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.86 ichcubegerne
3.  31.56 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  41.56 Ace19212
5.  59.94 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  1:06.05 Raymos Castillo
7.  1:20.53 abunickabhi
8.  2:07.87 PingPongCuber
9.  2:21.70 JChambers13
10.  DNF thelargeman2048


*Curvy Copter*(6)
1.  2:40.96 Kit Clement
2.  2:47.85 DGCubes
3.  2:49.21 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  14:29.86 PingPongCuber
5.  16:20.18 Raymos Castillo
6.  DNF abunickabhi


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(13)
1.  25.53 Charles Jerome
2.  26.74 cuberkid10
3.  29.64 SpeedyOctahedron


Spoiler



4.  29.72 vishwasankarcubing
5.  33.24 glincons1
6.  43.36 Kit Clement
7.  46.09 Peter Preston
8.  1:03.25 PingPongCuber
9.  1:08.36 Raymos Castillo
10.  1:09.92 YouCubing
11.  3:01.84 David Reid
12.  4:22.66 thomas.sch
13.  5:21.63 freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(184)
1.  970 YouCubing
2.  902 ichcubegerne
3.  876 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  862 Luke Garrett
5.  844 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  826 fun at the joy
7.  802 JChambers13
8.  787 OriginalUsername
9.  753 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  737 BradenTheMagician
11.  721 Khairur Rachim
12.  717 tJardigradHe
13.  707 abunickabhi
14.  688 Charles Jerome
15.  660 agradess2
16.  626 sean_cut4
17.  625 KrokosB
18.  610 Christopher Fandrich
19.  585 quing
20.  584 DGCubes
21.  574 sigalig
22.  563 Ty Y.
23.  551 drpfisherman
24.  545 Grzegorz Chudzik
25.  542 jacob.cubing
26.  537 MattP98
26.  537 nevinscph
28.  527 MCuber
29.  525 didiask
29.  525 Liam Wadek
31.  513 Cale S
32.  488 SeanMoran03
33.  482 mihnea3000
34.  478 Kymlikespotatoes12105
35.  477 Logan2017DAYR01
36.  475 2019ECKE02
37.  460 jaysammey777
38.  437 Peter Preston
39.  426 vedroboev
40.  423 Raymos Castillo
41.  407 MartinN13
42.  403 Micah Morrison
43.  395 FaLoL
44.  387 midnightcuberx
45.  378 Jonah Jarvis
45.  378 Harsha Paladugu
47.  377 BMcCl1
48.  374 nico_german_cuber
48.  374 ExultantCarn
50.  372 BrianJ
51.  361 riz3ndrr 
52.  353 Parke187
53.  339 Torch
54.  330 Legomanz
55.  328 LittleLumos
56.  326 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
57.  325 PingPongCuber
58.  310 NathanaelCubes
59.  308 theit07
60.  300 NintendoCuber
61.  297 Zeke Mackay
62.  296 MatthewEllis
62.  296 Li Xiang
64.  295 vishwasankarcubing
65.  286 SpiFunTastic
66.  284 Kacper Jędrzejuk
67.  271 Oxzowachi
68.  260 John_NOTgood
69.  259 xyzzy
69.  259 d2polld
71.  256 KardTrickKid_YT
72.  242 swankfukinc
73.  239 50ph14John_NOTgood
74.  235 Boris McCoy
75.  233 Ace19212
76.  232 branson_lau
77.  228 MatsBergsten
78.  226 Dream Cubing
79.  223 turtwig
80.  220 bennettstouder
80.  220 CubableYT
80.  220 G2013
83.  219 PCCuber
83.  219 Lewis
85.  216 John Benwell
86.  215 DNF_Cuber
87.  214 OR cuber
88.  209 Tegan Jain
89.  205 melexi
90.  194 qaz
91.  193 breadears
92.  192 wearephamily1719
93.  190 trangium
94.  183 Bilbo7
95.  181 ican97
96.  179 20luky3
97.  176 miguelrogenmoser
97.  176 TheCubingAddict980
99.  175 Keenan Johnson
100.  172 asacuber
101.  169 Utkarsh Ashar
102.  168 Kurukuru
103.  165 Fred Lang
104.  160 SirVivor
105.  159 thatkid
106.  157 feli.cubes
107.  150 Jrg
108.  147 ImmolatedMarmoset
109.  141 FishyIshy
110.  140 abhijat
111.  138 rubik2005
112.  137 Keroma12
112.  137 RyanSoh
114.  134 chancet4488
115.  132 revaldoah
116.  129 sporteisvogel
117.  128 Kylegadj
118.  127 geoffdapilipino
119.  125 Rubika-37-021204
120.  122 willian_pessoa
121.  120 Jacck
122.  117 scrubizilla
123.  114 mrsniffles01
124.  112 seungju choi
125.  111 Trig0n
126.  109 virginia
127.  104 One Wheel
128.  101 Ninja208
129.  100 thelargeman2048
130.  99 TheEpicCuber
130.  99 SUCubing
132.  96 VJW
133.  94 xtreme cuber2007
134.  92 Imran Rahman
135.  88 Jonascube
136.  87 White KB
137.  85 lumes2121
138.  84 MarkA64
139.  76 filmip
139.  76 Poketube6681
141.  75 Chris Van Der Brink
142.  71 xsac
143.  65 Natemophi
144.  63 openseas
144.  63 Mike Hughey
146.  61 Rollercoasterben 
147.  59 freshcuber.de
148.  58 Sagiv
148.  58 GC1998
150.  57 KP-20359
151.  56 dnguyen2204
151.  56 Joe Archibald
153.  53 David ep
154.  49 sCs
154.  49 ROEVOSS
156.  47 Petri Krzywacki
157.  45 Yunhooooo
158.  44 KatieDavies
159.  41 Mr Cuber
160.  39 Y cuber
161.  33 Manatee 10235
162.  31 thomas.sch
163.  29 Future
164.  25 CaptainCuber
165.  23 Kit Clement
166.  22 Skewb_Cube
167.  21 Sub1Hour
168.  18 Bryan4305
169.  16 cuberkid10
169.  16 Samajor
171.  15 SpeedyOctahedron
171.  15 Impossible Cuber
173.  14 Findnf
174.  13 glincons1
174.  13 zakikaz
176.  11 Iza_the_cuber
176.  11 RyuKagamine
178.  10 pyrapyravince
178.  10 HorsyCorsy98
180.  7 David Reid
181.  6 BenChristman1
181.  6 L1ght7ear2020 YT
183.  5 Sandaru Dunutilake
183.  5 #AyaWaya_123


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2021)

183 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 68!

That means our winner this week is *John_NOTgood!* Congratulations!!


----------

